# Breeders in/around Chelmsford



## Trixie (May 4, 2012)

Hi, we are looking for cockapoo breeders in the Chelmsford area and wondered if anyone knows of any to recommend or any we should avoid!!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

We got Lolly from Joe at http://www.colnevalleycockerpoos.com/for-sale.html 

We were very happy with him and his set up

Janet


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Trixie, I live near Chelmsford but we couldn't find a breeder that felt right for us so we ended up travelling to Lincolnshire - Everybody is different though - definitely worth a visit to a breeders first to see there set up and how you feel there  Colne Valley seems to be a popular though.


----------



## egeller624 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi Trixie...
We live near Chelmsford too, but also ended up picking a breeder in Lincolnshire.

Interested to hear your experience with the breeder suggested above. 

Erica


----------



## Trixie (May 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone - it's a bit of a minefield!! My husband has spoken to a lady called Trudy in the Chelmsford area, just wondered if anyone had any experience with her. We're off to meet another breeder in Berkshire today, Nicky, who has come highly recommended - very exciting!! 

Our main issue is that we would really love to get our puppy over the summer hols so that there are plenty of people around and of course a puppy that has come from a good home... Other than that we're not fussy!!

Any advice welcome!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Trixie said:


> Thanks everyone - it's a bit of a minefield!! My husband has spoken to a lady called Trudy in the Chelmsford area, just wondered if anyone had any experience with her. We're off to meet another breeder in Berkshire today, Nicky, who has come highly recommended - very exciting!!
> 
> Our main issue is that we would really love to get our puppy over the summer hols so that there are plenty of people around and of course a puppy that has come from a good home... Other than that we're not fussy!!
> 
> Any advice welcome!


I'd recommend looking to visit at least two different breeders - and I'd certainly suggest you leave your cheque-book at home. Always treat the visit as a "fact Finding" tour and try and see / ask as much as you can.

I'd also suggest having a read of The Cockapoo Club's website:
http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/buying-a-cockapoo1.html

Good Luck.

Stephen x


----------



## Sarah11 (May 16, 2012)

Trixie said:


> Thanks everyone - it's a bit of a minefield!! My husband has spoken to a lady called Trudy in the Chelmsford area, just wondered if anyone had any experience with her. We're off to meet another breeder in Berkshire today, Nicky, who has come highly recommended - very exciting!!
> 
> Our main issue is that we would really love to get our puppy over the summer hols so that there are plenty of people around and of course a puppy that has come from a good home... Other than that we're not fussy!!
> 
> Any advice welcome!


Hi Trixie, I'm thinking of going to see Nicki too (if it's the same one - in Chieveley?) and just wondered how you got on? Thanks.


----------



## Natalie (May 17, 2012)

Hello Trixie/Sarah. I got my 5 month old puppy from Nicki, she breeds gorgeous Cockapoo's. I have met quite a few of her Cockapoos while out walking and all of them are absolutely lovely dogs


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

we got murphy from a breeder in tolleshunt knight, near maldon, called corrine o connor, i have met two older dogs from her since, and they were beautiful, lovely and friendly, as murphy is, we are very pleased all round x


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

Natalie said:


> Hello Trixie/Sarah. I got my 5 month old puppy from Nicki, she breeds gorgeous Cockapoo's. I have met quite a few of her Cockapoos while out walking and all of them are absolutely lovely dogs


i had dealings with nicki last summer, a lovely lady, who even offered to bring pup to us, but unfortunately they were f2, and i really wanted f1 .


----------



## Natalie (May 17, 2012)

crazy lady said:


> i had dealings with nicki last summer, a lovely lady, who even offered to bring pup to us, but unfortunately they were f2, and i really wanted f1 .


Oh that was a shame but you were obviously meant to wait for and have Murphy


----------



## Alfiebear (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you Natalie for your email, I found her literally just before your email, she is lovely and we are going to come down and meet her, I have a three year old American but my mum is looking for and english, thank you for your help!


----------



## Natalie (May 17, 2012)

Alfiebear said:


> Thank you Natalie for your email, I found her literally just before your email, she is lovely and we are going to come down and meet her, I have a three year old American but my mum is looking for and english, thank you for your help!


Your more than welcome  Her Cockapoos are just so cute! Sure you and your mum will think so too  Bet your three year old Cockapoo is gorgeous, have seen a few American ones and they look lovely


----------



## Trixie (May 4, 2012)

Hi

Sorry for the delay!! Yes, we met Nicki and really liked her - dogs are all gorgeous!! We are on the list for one of Ruby's puppies due at the end of June!! Über excited and a little bit scared!! Frantically cramming and reading up on crate training although we still have a very long wait!


----------



## Natalie (May 17, 2012)

Trixie said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry for the delay!! Yes, we met Nicki and really liked her - dogs are all gorgeous!! We are on the list for one of Ruby's puppies due at the end of June!! Über excited and a little bit scared!! Frantically cramming and reading up on crate training although we still have a very long wait!


Congratulations! Your new pup is going to be absolutely gorgeous! It's so exciting, bet you can't wait? But the time soon goes, you will soon be going to meet your new little one for the first time then going back to collect him/her to bring them home


----------

